# can't send sms message with rogers..why



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

I try to send an sms message and it runs to the near end of the status sending bar "sending" then gives me a message "error sending message". I have text set up on my account. is this a config setting issue ?

TIA


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Are you having this problem when you try to reply to someone? Before one of my friends switched phones I had a problem replying to them like you described. I'd have to delete all the messages to them, and then start a new message for it to work.

Try that...


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

scandy said:


> Are you having this problem when you try to reply to someone? Before one of my friends switched phones I had a problem replying to them like you described. I'd have to delete all the messages to them, and then start a new message for it to work.
> 
> Try that...


Thanks but no..have not tried replying..just can't send...anything at all.Are there setting to be made first to get it to work ?

tks


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

gpchase said:


> Thanks but no..have not tried replying..just can't send...anything at all.Are there setting to be made first to get it to work ?
> 
> tks


It should work once you put in your SIM card...I would contact Rogers/Fido in regards to it. Don't tell them you are using an iPhone or they will not help you. You might just need a reset on your account settings...As well, do you have TXT messaging on your account?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you have the area code in the number? Rogers SMS won't work without an area code even if it's to a local number.


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks...


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes I have texting...tried area code insertion too..still doesn't work.Will try the reset request.


----------



## Soni (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anyone figured this one out? its well over a month later I have the same SMS sending issue I googled and found this thread and sure enough I have exact same problem, can anyone please help


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Use the GSM coded phone number to send, e.g., +1-416-555-1212. If you don't know how to type "+" check your phone's manual.

Alternatively, Rogers employs 1000s of people whose job involves answering questions like this. It's a free call from your cell, *611.


----------

